# Locked out of android tablet



## enj (Feb 21, 2012)

My great granddaughter pattern locked her tablet and now we cannot get into it with the original gmail account. Have not found help from anywhere and have not been able to reset the tablet.
It is a Teclast P76 T1

Thanking you in advance for any solutions.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

We can not help with passwords as it is agasint the rules. Sorry.


----------

